# Animation and Animated.gif Band flyers...



## Evil7 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have been learning more in Adobe Photoshop and the Simple gif animation you can do by making Layers visibal in a timed order..

Here is one of my first animated flyers i've completed..

http://i53.tinypic.com/23hb1ao.jpg



I was curious what other options I should look into as far as animation of any kind..


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 23, 2011)

thats pretty sweet dude


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks man!
Here are 2 more flyer's I recently made for the same event.. 
The second is my 2nd ever animated flyer.... It turned out a little better then the first.


----------

